# who is faster



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

I was just curious, which car is faster, the 87(or what ever year they came with turbos) supra turbo or the 87 ZX turbo.


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

I'd imagine the Supra doing the sprint to 60 about half a second quicker than the Fairlady...

The Nissan has a claimed 0-60 of low 7 seconds, and the Supra mid-high 6's.

The 0-100mph sprint is given to the Supra as well, right around 18 seconds vs the Nissan's 20 seconds.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what about the earleir Turbo 300zx they were lighter


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The Supra had about 230 Hp in 87. The Z had about 200. The Supra also weighed more, as I recall, but had a better differential and transmission (the 5-spd turbo model) I imagine it would have been a toss-up depending on the driver.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The auto MKIIIs were faster then the 5spd's. But no matter if it is an auto or a manual stock vs. stock the Supra is faster. Though the VG30ET responds to mods much much better. In order for anything to really be done to the supra a 1jz swap is needed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The 7MGTE is a pretty good motor, and is capable of over 400 Hp in stock form, just as the VG30ET is. All 7Ms up to about 1990 or so had issues with improperly torqued headgaskets from the factory. Most Mk3s since the 86 1/2 model change have had either the engines or the HG replaced at this point. Either replacing or retorquing the stock gasket cures the problem, and makes the 7M every bit a contender as the VG30 is..... The 1JZ and the 2JZ both drop in. Both are very expensive but quite capable engine swaps.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

hondakillerZX said:


> I was just curious, which car is faster, the 87(or what ever year they came with turbos) supra turbo or the 87 ZX turbo.


TII RX7


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

siamiam said:


> TII RX7


Too bad the 13B requires a rebuild every time you drive it.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Too bad the 13B requires a rebuild every time you drive it.....



Quit beating up on rotaries


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

siamiam said:


> TII RX7


Actually from my experiences with my friends 88 RX7T my car is faster. I get him off the launch and through 1st. 2nd gear the RX7T has the edge, but once I am in 3rd I end it. Through the 8th I have maybe 2 cars and since there is no 1/4 track around I haven't raced him any higher, but seeing as I start to pull away again in 3rd I think I can safely say he will fall. Of course I had a few more bolt ons then he did at the time.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Actually from my experiences with my friends 88 RX7T my car is faster. I get him off the launch and through 1st. 2nd gear the RX7T has the edge, but once I am in 3rd I end it. Through the 8th I have maybe 2 cars and since there is no 1/4 track around I haven't raced him any higher, but seeing as I start to pull away again in 3rd I think I can safely say he will fall. Of course I had a few more bolt ons then he did at the time.


Yeah I also owned an 88 RX7T at the track way back when. Have video of, it too. Pulled away from him in 3rd and trapped about 10-15 mph faster as I recall. He had a few mods, mostly boost and injectors, maybe a FP. I was all stock with a boost controller at the time.....


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Too bad the 13B requires a rebuild every time you drive it.....


dont remind me


----------

